#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > درخواست: درخواست درایور کارت گرافیک gigabyte gv-r925128de

## maryam_sh

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت همکاران گرامی
درخواست درایور کارت گرافیک gigabyte gv-r925128de جهت ویندوز 7 32bit رو دارم ممنون میشم اگه کسی از همکاران داره در اختیار بنده بزاره

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

